# WTS: Martin Hatfield Takedown Recurve and accessories



## FL Bowkill (Oct 1, 2009)

Martin Hatfield Takedown 55# @ 28", AMO 62", $350.00 Justin 904-669-5452

Good to excellent condition.

Includes:

6 arrows with Magnus 125 gr broadheads, 4 arrows with 125 gr. field tips, 6 arrows with no tips

12 field tips 125 gr.

Flemish string with otter silencer and stringer

leather arm protector, calf skin finger protector

 6 arrow Kwikee Kwiver

Sharpening set with 2 stones and 1 leather strobe and oil

2 taper tools 11/32 and 5/16


----------



## jediazul (Oct 1, 2009)

*Nice bow!*

Hi there, i was just wondering what year the bow was and if it takes fastflight strings? also do your string it with or without stringer? Are those wood arrows? All in all very nice!


----------



## FL Bowkill (Oct 1, 2009)

I am not sure of the year.  I bought it used 4 years ago.  I use a stringer to string it.  I am not sure on the fastflight string.  The arrows are wood 3Rivers Hunter's Arrows and are 55-60 spine.   
Hope that helps


----------



## Raineman (Oct 6, 2009)

Would you consider a trade?


----------



## FL Bowkill (Oct 8, 2009)

Looking for an newer compound.  However I am always up for something interesting.


----------



## FL Bowkill (Oct 21, 2009)

Headed to EBay next week.  Any takers?


----------

